# New Beardie



## thegatti (Feb 28, 2010)

I bought a baby beardie a few days ago and thought I'd share some pics.

Any tips from experienced owners would be appreciated

.http://i224.photobucket.com/albums/dd9/thegatti/lieren/P1000283-1.jpg

http://i224.photobucket.com/albums/dd9/thegatti/P1000284.jpg

http://i224.photobucket.com/albums/dd9/thegatti/P1000285.jpg


----------



## thegatti (Feb 28, 2010)

btw, I am aware there is no substrate in the tank. I used to have newspaper in there but all the crix would hide under it.


----------



## nagini-baby (Feb 28, 2010)

very cute !!! i have three adults and am hoping to breed next season. can i ask who you brought the lil guy from?


----------



## trader (Feb 28, 2010)

Congrats... is there a hide for it? It seems to be quite a large enclosure for a little beardie...is there just the one in there? Who did you buy it from? Enjoy, they are so adorable!


----------



## thegatti (Mar 1, 2010)

I bought the cute guy from "Everything Animal" in Toowoomba. He does have a hide on the right hand side of the tank. The tank does look a bit big with just him in it. I had the tank for a couple of years and made sure It was disinfected, and I read 20gallons /70l was the space needed. 

He is very skittish and I hope that isn't because of the tank size.


----------



## geckos_are_great (Mar 1, 2010)

cool


----------



## thegatti (Mar 1, 2010)

I've decided to call him Fatso because he has the roundest tummy I have ever seen! He had his first bath yesterday and I just handled him today. Fatso is quick! I have to keep a close eye on him or he will run off somewhere.lol.
Does anyone have their beardie run to the side of their tank and try to crawl up the glass? Could he see his reflection or would it be that he is trying to make a break for it and can't see the invisible barrier?


----------



## shane14 (Mar 1, 2010)

Hi, very nice beardie you got there.


----------



## OReilly (Mar 6, 2010)

Maybe you should try closing off a section of the tank for a while and see if his behaviour changes? It might just be cause he's little or it could be cause of all that space to run,that's all he wants to do! ahaha


----------



## thegatti (Mar 8, 2010)

Fatso is more skittish when I have my hand in there and when I put him back in his cage. He now seems to stay in one spot for a while. That's when I'm having a look at him because his cage is in the shed. He is eating zucchinni!!! He even eats it out of my hand! Fatso doesn't seem to eat lots of crickets. He will eat a few but the others will be roaming around the tank for ages. 

Anyone recommend a good site for ordering crickets and mabe silkworms from?
Has anybody with beardies tried experimental foods such as baby food or dog food? 
Is it ok for a baby beardie to be fat or how can I keep him a healthy weight?

LOL. Questions from a newbie


----------



## thegatti (Mar 8, 2010)

bump


----------



## thegatti (Mar 10, 2010)

I've mixed up some juvi dragon food with his vegies and he seems to be eating it. I also tried a small amount of baby food but I'm not sure what he thinks about that yet. 

I have read lots of different things on substrate and would like to know who keeps their beardies on sand and who uses astroturf?


----------



## thegatti (Mar 19, 2010)

bought some marine carpet. will post pics when I have put the carpet in


----------



## yewherper (Mar 19, 2010)

hi, congrats on the beardie. I got 8 beardies and i just use sand, it works the best you just scoop the poop. i wouldnt worry about the size because like about when they hatch in the desert, i no that isnt small. and your local pet shop should sell crickets or woodies. 
i hope some of this helps.


----------



## Kristy_07 (Mar 19, 2010)

hi thegatti, congrats on your new little dragon! he looks great, and I like his name  good on you for getting marine carpet/astroturf - it's a good substrate for young beardies for the reason you mentioned, sometimes they aren't great at catching the crix when they're so little! And it's so easy to spot clean, and properly clean and disinfect when you need to. I buy stuff from the pet shop that is a corn-based substrate. It's about the consistency of gravelly dirt, but it's okay if they ingest some when he's hunting crix and woodies. 

Sounds like he has a healthy appetite, too, which is fantastic. My beardies gets live food every other day, and veggies and leafy greens every day. I have just started discussing with these guys about live food deliveries Personal Pet Services - Home , but I haven't purchased from them yet, so can't comment on them as a supplier. Many pet shops sell crix these day, also. His weight will stay healthy so long as you are feeding crix and veg and juvie pellets. I'm not sure about the fats in baby food, and things like mince on a regular basis, I've heard, can be quite fatty as well. 

My beardie did the same things like scratching the glass and running around, and he still hasn't really grown out of it 5 years later! I've found (now that he's bigger and easier to keep an eye on) if I let him out on the lawn or in the garden for 15-30mins every day or two, and let him sit near a window on a heat pack and watch the world go by for a few hours a few times a week, he does less crazy stuff when he's in his tank. 

Have fun, beardies are great


----------



## 3one3rd (Mar 21, 2010)

Hi thegatti, i've just got my beardies bout 1 half weeks ago too, they about the same sizes as yours!! they do the same thing as scatching the grass sumtimes, and for some reason mine loves to climb up high on the cannibis leafs and sleep there. fatso is sooo cute. i still havent name one of mine yet haha..cant wait to see more pics of fatso!!


----------



## thegatti (Apr 20, 2010)

here is a video of Fatso sunning himself and being lazy [video=youtube;VCtq_cDaJTE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VCtq_cDaJTE[/video]


----------



## AllThingsReptile (Apr 20, 2010)

3one3rd said:


> Hi thegatti, i've just got my beardies bout 1 half weeks ago too, they about the same sizes as yours!! they do the same thing as scatching the grass sumtimes, and for some reason mine loves to climb up high on the cannibis leafs and sleep there. fatso is sooo cute. i still havent name one of mine yet haha..cant wait to see more pics of fatso!!





climb on the cannabis?? hope he doesnt eat it lol
that would be funny but lol


----------



## TriggerFish (Apr 20, 2010)

Nice vid Gatti. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## thegatti (Sep 19, 2010)

anyone know of really good beardie books to buy? I heard the bearded dragon manual is good. What do u think?


----------



## damian83 (Sep 19, 2010)

i built a 4 foot tank from white melamine with a mesh top and glass front i havnt had the problem of running up the glass but when i take them in a bucket outside they try and climb out...
are you from toowoomba? i have relo's in warwick and killarney


----------



## thegatti (Oct 3, 2010)

[video=youtube;taG06mPaSLI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=taG06mPaSLI&videos=Idb4IfZDiKA&feature=BF[/video]

Fatso is growing up


----------



## Sel (Oct 3, 2010)

Nice ruler from echuca..

Hes cute..and a good size

Heres a site i found with some good info
Exclusive Dragons - Bearded Dragon Care Information Library!


----------



## lloydy (Oct 4, 2010)

I would change the stick on thermometers for a digital one, sometimes they can be off as much as 10c


----------



## LadyJ (Oct 4, 2010)

UVB? Handsome little guy.


----------



## thegatti (Oct 30, 2010)

He is a mealworm junkie.lol He is not all that fond of the veggies. Rock melon seems to be a hit though. How do you get a fussy dragon to eat greens? Fatso will eat some if I hand feed him.


----------



## nagini-baby (Nov 1, 2010)

i would be giving him a bigger tank if it was me...


----------



## JAS101 (Nov 1, 2010)

nagini-baby said:


> i would be giving him a bigger tank if it was me...


 yup with some branches to climb on or atleast a couple of basking rocks . as stated the stick on/ strip thermometers are useless as it will be reading the glass temp and not the air temp .


----------



## Tit4n (Nov 1, 2010)

Just wondering as i couldnt see from pics, do you have UV light in there ? 

Also why not give him a basking branch or a hiding spot  it will make him happier little dragon.


----------



## jordanmulder (Nov 1, 2010)

definately need a bigger enclosure!


----------



## nagini-baby (Nov 1, 2010)

atleast 4 ft for a happy dragon also they love to climb.. atleast all of mine do so branches and rocks thay can climb over would help emmensily (not sure of spelling)


----------



## 92mags (Nov 16, 2010)

hi there if u live if toowoomba this is a great cheap crix supplier Classifieds : FOR SALE - BULK CRICKETS - ALL SIZES - PICK UP ONLY


----------



## dylanthomas (Nov 16, 2010)

Needs bigger encolser and more logs!!!


----------



## Costa (Nov 17, 2010)

yeah definately a bigger enclosure. this is one im building atm.
been building it for a very long time but meh. just have to wire it now.
http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/general-discussion-42/enclosure-fake-rock-wall-update-133975/

and here is the one they are in now
http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/general-discussion-42/show-us-dragon-setups-127099/

just for a few ideas.


----------



## thegatti (Nov 24, 2010)

I now have him in a bigger enclosure that my dad and I made. He can turn around now, yay. 
Fatso has been eating superworms and will only eat veggies if I refuse to feed him any worms


----------



## thegatti (Nov 24, 2010)

I feed him leafy salad mix and butternut pumkin. I have put mealies in the salad but he keeps picking them out. I'll have to get some more crix soon and mabe just give him those and buy some silkworms. The new cage is wood and mesh and the crix might get out so I might freeze the crickets.


----------



## thegatti (Mar 4, 2011)

Fatso is 1yr old at last! It's so cool to watch em grow up. 
He loves basking in the sun. His mesh tank has wheels, so I take it outside if the weather is right.
He doesn't move much-especially when the tank is inside. Fatso does occasionally scratches at the door wanting to get out. Once out, he loves exploring my bedroom and goes everywhere! I've seen videos and pics of beardies chilling out on their owners' sholders or chest. Why doesn't mine do that? he just climbs off and runs around. The only time he will stay on me is if i carry him outside in the sun. Then he climbs on my head to get as close to the sun as possible. 

Why does my baby look depressed in his cage? There is space for him to move and a shelf he can hop up on. what am i doing wrong?


----------



## Shadowfoxpika2 (Mar 5, 2011)

You can put down newspaper just using masking tape to hold it all down works fine and easy to remove too


----------

